# Help! Searing Steaks in Stainless Steel



## Mylegsbig

Hey guys. gonna head out in a bit to get my stainless steel new skillet, and on the way home stopping by the butcher to get some american Kobe Beef Filets. Now this crap is 40 bucks a pound, and i havent used a steel skillet in a year, last time i did i had disastrous results.

im gonna sear steaks then move skillet to oven to finish them.

these will be 1 1/2 Inch Thick Filets.

Question:  Should i sear these on MEDIUM HIGH or on HIGH?  If i turn them on HIGH, how long should i let skillet stay on stove heating up?

Question:  I normally rub steaks down with oil, salt, pepper before i cook them, and then just throw them in skillet.  Would it be better to just rub them with salt and pepper, turn skillet on HIGH, let it get hot, then throw oil in it, and steaks on top of oil?  Or should i just rub the steaks with oil and leave skillet dry?  Also, i have heard sear on each side for 2 mins..some say for 1 min..some say for 1:30.....  For the record this is heavily marbled beef more so than USDA Prime..not sure if that makes a difference but ive never cooked with this kobe beef stuff.

Question, what is a good HIGH HEAT oil i can use to sear these steaks with? I dont want to use olive oil as it burns.  Should i try peanut oil? how about almond oil?

Question:  I should throw em in a 450 degree oven after searing right? I want them to be pink all the way thru. between medium rare and medium. How long should i leave em in?

If flavor is a concern about which oil i will be serving the steaks without a sauce, but they will be topped with garlic butter.

Ive asked similar questions to this before in the past but im paranoid because A. ive never cooked kobe beef. and B. i havent used a stainless steel skillet in FOREVER, and when i did it was a disaster.

if you could give me step by step how to do these steaks and i just use my intuition to make sure things flow good that would be awesome.


----------



## Gretchen

Wish you had a cast iron skillet or  a charcoal grill instead. But I would just sear them all on the stovetop--not put in the oven. I think they will get overdone.


----------



## Robo410

medium high heat at most ... let the pan preheat

for minimal smoking, use peanut oil.  

timing depends on temp of meat.  do a test with an equally thick burger patty earlier in the day to get some idea of doneness etc.

kobe beef is fatty and very tender, but the fat tends to be monosaturated so it is like olive oil for the body...healthy.  hope you have good hood ventilation.


----------



## GB

i would not recommend cooming your Kobe on your stainless just yet since as you mentioned you have not done it in a while and last time didn't work. Kobe is expensive as you know. Why not get some cheaper steaks to experiment with first so you don't ruin the Kobe?

Is a grill an option for you for the Kobe? Personally that is the way I would go. High heat for a short period of time. 

If you are still sold on doing it in the stainless then i would oil, salt, and pepper the steaks. Let then sit out for about 30 minutes or so to come to room temp (very important step). i would heat the pan to med high. some people will tell you to get the pan as hot as possible, but I always seem to burn my steaks when I do that. Put your oil in the pan and let that heat up. Put the steaks in the pan and DON"T TOUCH. how long they take per side is something you are going to have to play with, but give it at least a minute. After a minute carefully try to move it. If it sticks to the pan then give it another 30 seconds to a minute. The steaks should release on their own.

As for what type of oil, you want one with a high smoke point and neutral flavor. Canola, Corn, or veggie oil should work fine. 

If you are going to finish it in the oven then use a probe thermometer. If you don't have one then get one. Don't take the chance of ruining your Kobe. It is a tool you will get a lot of use out of and is well worth the money.


----------



## Mylegsbig

GB Okay i will go get a probe thermometer right now.  Can you give me some tips on using it?  If i jab that thermometer in my meat, won't it just cause all the juices to leak out?


----------



## Mylegsbig

by the way thanks for the speedy replies..... okay...another question.

Since im using this stainless steel skillet and one of it's advantages is getting a "fond" and you can deglaze it, i'd like to try something.  

I want to deglaze the pan with something and then sautee some onions and mushrooms.

Can anyone here just give me a quick little recipe for deglazing my skillet, then adding in some mushrooms and onions?  Should i use red wine for that? what seasonings? oil or butter? Order in which to add ingredients, heat to use, etc, as i've never truly deglazed......

Just give me something basic if you will......

Thank you so much.


----------



## Mylegsbig

GB said:
			
		

> something you are going to have to play with, but give it at least a minute. After a minute carefully try to move it. If it sticks to the pan then give it another 30 seconds to a minute. The steaks should release on their own.



This is very very interesting..is this a sure thing or can it lead to disasters?


----------



## Alix

AHHHHHHHHH! My mouth is watering! If you are going to do the mushrooms and onions in the pan, just a teeny bit of butter in there to help soften them up, then I would pour in some red wine to deglaze after they are done. Drooling...


----------



## auntdot

Were I using Kobe beef would use shallots instead of onions.

And a mixture of shrooms, maybe laced with a bit of balsamic vinegar.

Just an idea.


----------



## Andy M.

Can we assume your SS skillet is either tri-ply or has a heavy disk on the bottom?  This is essential to even heating and for keeping hot spots that will cause the food to burn.


----------



## Andy M.

This is just a personal preference, but for a piece of beef such as the Kobe, I'd serve the sauce on the side.  You may want to taste it with just salt and pepper and enjoy the great beef flavor.


----------



## GB

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> If i jab that thermometer in my meat, won't it just cause all the juices to leak out?


You would think so, but no the juices will stay put. They key is to putting the thermometer in before it is cooked. It is OK that you are going to put it in after the sear because the meat will still basically be raw inside.

When you insert the probe you want to get it as close to center mass as possible. Make sure you do not touch any bone. That won't be an issue with your Kobe of course.

Polder is the name of a well respected probe thermometer. Look for one that allows you to set an alarm to go off once you hit the desired temp. make sure to take carry over cooking time into account so set the done temp 5 degrees lower than your target temp. that way when the alarm goes off you can pull it out of the over, cover loosly with foil, and let the temp creep up another 5 degrees.


----------



## GB

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> This is very very interesting..is this a sure thing or can it lead to disasters?


Well I would say it is a sure thing, but in reality it has not always worked for me. But that being said, it is still the best way to do it and chances are that it will work. The times it did not work for me were probably due to other factors like not enough fat. What I can guarantee though is that if you put the meat in the pan and then play with it right way it WILL stick and ruin your meat.


----------



## jennyema

Andy M. said:
			
		

> This is just a personal preference, but for a piece of beef such as the Kobe, I'd serve the sauce on the side. You may want to taste it with just salt and pepper and enjoy the great beef flavor.


 


Me too.  If I am paying that much for the beef, IMO the wonderful BEEF is what I want to taste, not sauce.  Esp. nice Wagyu.  

I'd flambee some sliced mushrooms in brandy in the pan and serve them as a side dish.

And Big, get yourself a *cast iron skillet*!!!!


----------



## GB

jennyema said:
			
		

> If I am paying that much for the beef, IMO the wonderful BEEF is what I want to taste, not sauce.  Esp. nice Wagyu.


Yep another one who completely agrees here! Don't spend that much money on something so wonderful just to cover up the flavor and make it taste like any other piece of meat. If you absolutely must do a sauce then serve it on the side so you can still taste the meat naked if you want.


----------



## Mylegsbig

I'm serving the vegetables on the side. The Kobe Beef itself will only be topped with garlic butter. (very little garlic in the butter)

Okay so i will deglaze the pan and cook the onions in butter, red wine, and balsamic vinegar. So i should cook the steaks, finish in oven, then remove steaks and cover with foil.

At this point i will have some butter, balsamic, red wine, salt, pepper, mushrooms, shallots.

I have the pan freshly used from cooking the steaks back on the stove.

What do i heat it to?  In which order do i add these ingredients?

Sorry, ive never deglazed before.  Do i just scrape all the stuff off of the pan?


----------



## Andy M.

Add the butter, mushrooms and shallots to the pan (medium high) and cook until soft and fragrant.

Add the liquids and scrape the pan bottom to dislodge all the cooked on bits (fond) and stir to dissolve. Reduce the volume of liquid and season to taste with S&P.

To thicken further, whisk in, off the heat, a couple of pats of butter.


----------



## Robo410

I would make your pan sauce, and I think shallots and mushrooms and fresh parsley would be great, then red wine, then a touch of butter to bring it together.  Put a swirl on the plate (very attractive) and serve the rest in a boat so people can help themselves to more if they wish.


----------



## GB

As the mushrooms and shallots cook they will release liquid. Once that happens you can start scraping the bottom of the pan to deglaze and get all that great fond. Once you add the wine just scrape whatever is left. it should all come up very easily.


----------



## ironchef

86 the balsamic from your recipe. It would be fine with a cheaper, leaner cut of meat but you'll be wasting the Kobe beef by putting balsamic in your sauce.


----------



## Mylegsbig

will do Ironchef thanks.


----------



## Mylegsbig

How much red wine?  Just a couple splashes?

How should i cut the shallots?  Minced? Sliced?

the steaks are 7oz's each, and 2 inches thick.

The mushrooms i can eyeball but a general estimation of how much shallots and red wine i need would be nice.


----------



## GB

mince the shallows fine and use about a cup or so of wine I would say.


----------



## ironchef

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> How much red wine? Just a couple splashes?
> 
> How should i cut the shallots? Minced? Sliced?
> 
> the steaks are 7oz's each, and 2 inches thick.
> 
> The mushrooms i can eyeball but a general estimation of how much shallots and red wine i need would be nice.


 
You'll need about 2 med. or 3 small shallots, minced. Do you have any beef or veal broth/stock on hand? It will temper the red wine and give your sauce more body. You probably need to start off with 1 c. of red wine and reduce that by half, but without stock you won't get that richness in flavor. Once you sear the steaks, transfer it to a different pan to finish in the oven. That way, you can finish your pan sauce while the steaks are cooking instead of after you remove them from the oven and the steaks are getting cold. 

It's probably too late but, next time try one of the following two methods when making your sauces. For the second sauce, you can use the same pan that you seared the steaks. The first recipe is a sauce made without the fond, so more so if you grilled the steaks instead. The first sauce is more a reduction type sauce, the second sauce is a "quick" sauce that uses a roux as a thickener.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/rosemary-and-port-wine-demi-glace-10715.html

-or-

*Wild Mushroom Sauce*

*Yield: 4-5 Servings* 

*Ingredients: *

1/2 cup finely chopped red onion 
4 Tbsp. Unsalted Butter 
1/2 cup thinly sliced fresh button mushrooms 
1/2 cup thinly sliced fresh cremini mushrooms 
1/2 cup thinly sliced fresh shiitake mushrooms 
1/2 cup red wine 
1 cup beef or veal stock 
2 Tbsp. All purpose flour 
2 tsp. fresh thyme 
2 tsp. fresh oregano 
1 tsp. fresh garlic, finely chopped 
Kosher salt to taste 
Freshly Ground Pepper 

*Method:* 

Melt the butter in a sauce pan on medium high heat, and saute the red onion and garlic until translucent, about 3-4 minutes. Add all mushrooms and 1 tsp. kosher salt, and sauté until tender, approx. 3-4 minutes. Stir in flour to form a roux, and cook until flour starts to brown. Whisk in the red wine and reduce for approx. 3-4 minutes. Add the stock, and the thyme and oregano, simmer for approx. 5-6 minutes until the sauce is thickened. Season to taste with the kosher salt and pepper.


----------



## Mylegsbig

Thanks guys.

Hey, i indeed do have some beef stock. At what stage of the process do i add the beef stock?

Do i reduce the wine and beef stock simultaneously?


so i go  Butter-----> Shallots-----> Mushrooms------>Red Wine/Beefstock----> Finish sauce with a little butter

Also, how much beefstock? will be using cup of red wine like you suggested

Final Question:   So i sear these steaks, then slide in meat thermometer, then slide them in the oven?


----------



## Mylegsbig

Also, since it will take a decent amount of time to reduce the stock/wine, should i still leave the mushrooms in there the whole time?  they won't get all soggy?


----------



## ironchef

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Also, since it will take a decent amount of time to reduce the stock/wine, should i still leave the mushrooms in there the whole time? they won't get all soggy?


 
The mushrooms will be fine. Check the second recipe for the method on making the sauce. If you elect to not use the roux as a thickener, then you'll have to reduce the liquid much  more.


----------



## Mylegsbig

Thanks man sounds like i am ready to rock.


----------



## Mylegsbig

ironchef, i think i may just follow that wild mushroom sauce to a T.  Served on the side of course.


----------



## Hopz

Yep- what Alex said... do not puncture those steaks with a probe... just give the feel-test...
Try this... make the "OK sign" with your hand; that's the one with the thumb and first finger making a circle. Do not squeeze as hard as you can, but moderately squeeze the thumb and finger together... with the other hand feel the "tightness" of your muscle at the base of the thumb. that's what medium rare feels like.
If you were going to cook it more than that- do not waste your money on Kobe...
Just as suggestion... wash, dry the meat and rub with vegetable oil, not a lot, just a little sheen on the meat. Sprinkle liberally with pepper on both sides... no need for salt.
Heat the skillet, with oil- not too much, we are not frying here...Now sear in the skillet . Yes, with luck the fond will be left in the skillet remove the meat to the oven if you must, and watch it closely- the time in the oven ought not to be much more than 5 minutes... on a side... reach in a press the meat... feel the "give"; judge the doneness.
Remove from oven and wrap in foil, and a towel around that- let it rest while you deglaze the pan and cook the veggies... ought to be good. let us hear...

Meanwhile- sine I am telling you all this- go ahead and make a compound butter. This is a good portion of soft butter- mix in some salt, some garlic powder if you have some- for God's sake not that cheap stuff from the grocery- use Penzy's or some other real garlic... and some herbs- use what you like... some thyme is good, and some parsley.. chop them finely- mix all together. after taking the meat out of the foil put a teaspoon of that compound butter on there and get ready to eat....

Houston huh! that's great. We lived in Spring till a year or so ago.... miss it. OBTW go to Penzy's Spices down on 19th street in the Heights... get a bottle of the Garlic powder- you will be glad you did.


----------



## Mylegsbig

thanks Hopz will let you all know how it turns out.  I personally use that little test you are talking about and find it to be nice but when you are talking about 2" thick steaks i wasn't sure if you could properly impliment it.


----------



## GB

Hopz said:
			
		

> do not puncture those steaks with a probe... just give the feel-test


Yes the feel test is a great way to go if you are skilled at doing it. Kobe beef is not where I would want to test that to see if I really know how to tell the internal temp by touch though. If I was 100% sure in my abilities then yes, but this is expensive meat and I would not want to ruin it by overcooking. A probe thermometer ensures that will not happen.


----------



## GB

OK leg, I am dying to know. How did it turn out?


----------



## Robo410

and when will you repeat the meal for us...we're all stopping by for a taste !


----------



## Mylegsbig

you guys arent going to believe this crap. Okay the meal turned out awesome. i did not bother with the red sauce / mushrooms as i had been drinking a good deal and got lazy.  so i just made the kobe filets as is and topped them with garlic parsley butter.  served with baked potato.  the filets were OUT OF THIS WORLD they tasted like a filet you would get served at mortons or ruth's chris. i seared for 2 minutes a side and 6 minutes in 450 degree oven.

here is the downside.

Guess where i spent the second half of last night?

FOUR HOURS IN THE EMERGENCY ROOM.

On accident i PICKED UP the skillet that had been in the 450 degree oven. Not touched mind you, i PICKED IT UP.  Im not used to handling skillets like that plus i had been drinking.  I was in excruciating pain any second i didnt have a huge icepack on it and i have blisters on my finger tips.

i finally saw the doc and he gave me some cream and some vicodin and im OK just some pain.

im not putting that **** skillet in the oven anymore.


----------



## jennyema

Big,

*I am soooooooo sorry!* 

I have done that too, but not actually picked it up firmly.

Next time......

When you put it in the oven, direct the handle away from the oven door so that you will have to use a hotpad to pull the rack out to get the pan out.  And a silicone mitt can go over the handle once it is out of the oven to remind you that it is hot.


----------



## Mylegsbig

thanks for the concern jen.  aye, it really sucked.


----------



## GB

Oh man leg that sucks!!! I did that once too, although like Jenny I did not firmly grasp it. It only takes once and then you will never make that mistake again. I know everytime I go to grab a skillet I think of that time now.

Well at least your Kobe came out great


----------



## fireweaver

omg, legs, that supersucks!  i gotta wholeheartedly agree with the crew: get one of those silicon mats.  they ROCK as multipurpose jar openers/pot holders/rack puller-outers/trivets.  got mine at walmart for about $5, it's just a 7" square of silicone with big quarter-size bumps on both sides.  

someday i'm going to test drive this idea of cooking steaks inside the house, but i've never been brave enough to put the whole pan into the oven.  i know that's why there's no plastic bits on the handles of my beloved ss cookware, but apparently i have it in my head that pots and pans are for stovetop, baking dishes are for oven...


----------



## Andy M.

WOW!  Sorry to hear about your burns, man.  I've done that, too.

I now have some little potholder sleeves that slide onto the handle of a skillet.  They're more heat resistant than pot holders.  I slip one on to take the pan out of the oven and it stays on until after dinner.

Glad you enjoyed the steaks.  They sound awesome.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I know that trick as well.  Though like the others, I wasn't seriously burned.  My burn scars come from a time when gas spilled on the right pant-leg of some blue-jeans, and flashed.  Got second-degree burns on my entire right shin.  That hurt beyond any pain I'd ever felt before or since.

And then there's the time I grabbed a hot glue-gun by the barrel, thinking it had been turned off and allowed to cool.  Got a blister that ran diagonally accros the length of my palm.

And don't forget about...

I know what you felt.  And it hurts.  My sympathy goes out to you.  But it will heal.  And you've learned a good lesson.

I taught each of my children that lesson through association when they were very young (just learning to walk stage).  I took their little hands in mine and placed them near enough hot charcoal for it to be extremely uncomfortable, but not cause harm.  I then said hot and pulled them away from the grill.  None of them ever went too close to, or touched anything we call hot, until they were old enough to do it safely.  And none of them ever had to go through the pain of a serious burn.  

Of course we only told them something was hot if it truly met the description.  We figured that if you cheat, or mislabel something, then they would not know whether to believe us or not.  Truth is a good thing.

'Leg, maybe we cluld do that you, put your hand uncomfortably close to a hot pan handle and say hot a couple times.  Ya think it would work?  Just kidding.  I know your hand hurts.  Hope the pain soon goes away.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Michelemarie

So sorry to hear of your burns.  I hope they heal fast and the vicaden takes care of the pain.  At least the meal was good, huh?


----------



## Hopz

Sorry to hear of your kitchen wars wound... I've been there, done that... you won't do it twice...

thanks for letting us hear about the steak... man you must have eaten before going to ER... that's dedication!


----------



## Mylegsbig

Yeah..i was not going to let those steaks go to waste.  i wolfed them down and tried to tough it out.  

thanks for all of your support, indeed i did learn something


----------



## Robo410

every chef has burned, cut, gouged, etc him/herself at some point.  It is a risk, but it teaches us to be better prepared, think through the mise en place, focus, etc.  It is a growth opportunity...you will again put a handled pan in a hot oven.  

Seriously...I love the OveGlove because it is something I wear when sauteing, and quick oven finnishing.  I can't forget it as I'm wearing it.

What towels, oven mits, potholders, aprons, etc. is just as much a part of the mise en place as how many onions to slice.

heal up and keep cooking!


----------

